# New Member/First Post



## MMRJR (May 31, 2011)

I will be looking at a 1964 Pontiac GTO convertible that is for sale in my area. I have spoken with the owner and although he doesn't have any documentation that his car is a real GTO, he did tell me that he "had somebody check it out for him" and he is presenting the car as a real GTO. The seller believes the car to be a real GTO.

I have some experience with Fords and Mustangs (I restored a 65 Mustang Fastback 2+2, that I still own), but I know very little about Pontiacs.

Is there any information in the VIN or body tag that would allow me to determine that the car is a real GTO or a built-up Lemans?

Any insights or tips you could provide would be appreciated. I am assuming that the value of this car would be less for a Lemans versus a factory built GTO?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

In '64, a GTO was a LeMans option(option #382). It is best to send the vin number to PHS Historic Services to verify the GTO option. They can fax it to you if you want a quick turnaround. If it was assembled in Pontiac, MI or Kansas City, MO (on the data plate next to "body", (PON or KC/KAN)you should see a 5N at the bottom of the data plate(5 - Group option, N - GTO).

You are correct, a LeMans has less value than a GTO.


----------



## MMRJR (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

Coincidentally, I am located in Madison!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome, hope the purchase works out for you. Even if it isnt a GTO its still a very cool car. If you get it enjoy being in the club.  Fords arent that different from Pontiacs, especially FE engines. I have a 71 Mustang and a 67 Cougar in addition to the GTOs and Firebirds. 


As a side note, I dont enjoy driving down 151 through your town.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to the right place... Love those 64's. Get the PHS is the best advice we can give YOU!!!!!!! But if you have any questions about the #'s on the GTO ask away, Les


----------



## MMRJR (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome!

I think my next step will be to inspect the vehicle, check the VIN for myself, and come back home and try to authenticate the car as a factory built GTO. If I like what I see, I will pop for the fax back PHS results to confirm the car's status. This car is factory white, with a black interior, AT, and the 389 motor. Not my favorite colors, but I can live with them.

The asking price is $26,999 on craigslist and $29,900 in the local paper. I checked the NADA Classic Car value guide and the asking price seems to be in the ballpark.

151 through Madison is not that bad, is it? Maybe since I have lived here and driven it for 20 years, I don't notice.

Marshall


----------

